
MessageMe: 3 UX Wins That Drive Retention - jason_shah
http://thoughts.heatdata.com/post/51009449880/messageme-3-ux-wins-that-drive-retention
======
jason_shah
Some of these UX moves, to be fair, have been used by an increasing number of
mobile and messaging apps. MessageMe is just one example of comprehensive
implementation alongside effective design.

